

The developed village - a village that puts metros to shame - namank
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/ahmedabad/A-village-that-puts-metros-to-shame/articleshow/13309567.cms

======
opminion
_CCTV cameras in classrooms help us keep watch on teachers in classrooms_

This is quite odd, but then I found the same is happening in the UK:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2009/aug/04/schools-
cctv...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2009/aug/04/schools-cctv-
surveillance)

~~~
namank
Corruption and accountability are big problems in developing countries; I
don't know why UK would be doing this.

Cameras ensure teachers are not taking lunch breaks when they should be
teaching a class.

~~~
nahname
Are you being facetious? Where is your information coming from?

~~~
namank
No. What makes you think that?

------
johnohara
Okay, I bit and went looking for it.

Here is a better article that doesn't load your screen with advertising:

[http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report_gujarat-s-punsari-
panch...](http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report_gujarat-s-punsari-panchayat-
villagers-pride-neighbours-envy_1608954)

I couldn't find Punsari village but the article said it was near Talod, which
is northeast of Ahmedabad off highway 68. Google maps shows a lot of villages
near town but no names. I assume Punsari is one of these.

What's not to like? The area is fertile with adequate water, electrified, and
decent roads. Nearby, Ahmedabad is developed, has good access to international
trade (via the Gulf of Khambhat) and is developing.

For reference, Bopal is just west of Ahmedabad. But so is a new TATA Motors
Nano Plant. The entire area has a good mix of industry, agriculture and
access.

Very similiar to southern Indiana, USA.

------
kiba
Hmm, this article is awfully short. I would like more details.

~~~
namank
Punsari - thats the name of the place

<http://www.google.com/search?q=Punsari>

~~~
ciupicri
Why should we search the village when the article submitted by you should
provide more information?

~~~
namank
Maybe I should've posted the Google link instead; but would that have gotten
the message across?

